# Dermasted Beatles for cleaning



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Anyone know of someone doing the beatles for cleaning a deer head, I'm interested. Thanks, Mike


----------



## Bigfillet (Feb 5, 2015)

FISHIN 2 said:


> Anyone know of someone doing the beatles for cleaning a deer head, I'm interested. Thanks, Mike


Whitetail Deer Processing
12889 South Ave, North Lima, OH 44452
They started doing doing skull mounts with Beatles this year. $75 haven’t seen any so ask to see one to make sure they do a good job.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.moacustomskulls.com/

Not sure where you are located - this guy is in Coshocton area and he has done a couple for me that I was very happy with. I drove up to his place and he showed me the beatle room and his shop.


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)




----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

I took mine to Jerry Holbrook,he’s located 20 miles south of Zanesville , $50 for a standard European mount, 
Said it would be 2-3 months


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks fellas, gonna give the guy in Clyde ,oh a try, he is closest, will keep others filed just in case, gonna need a couple more before I'm done..


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

BTW, the musical group was known as the Beatles. The flesh eating bugs that can clean a skull are beetles! I've read them as "museum" beetles. Perhaps the nomenclature has gotten more precise!


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Yep, Guess your right, sorry, glad theres always a monitor paying attention. !!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

You know your band is an icon when spellcheck on the iphone automatically changes the common bug name to your band name's spelling!


----------

